# برنامج طريف ومسلي جدا..مقياس الحب بين الأصدقاء والعائلة..جربه ولن تندم!



## اني بل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Love Measure Final!

















اليوم سأقدم لكم برنامج خارج عن العادة و هو برنامج اختبار نسبة الحب

هو برنامج رائع جدا و مسلي جدا جدا

و الأفضل من ذلك هو انه مبرمج بأيدي عربية ة بالأخص فلسطينية تنبيهات بخصوص البرنامج :

1- البرنامج يقبل اي اسم عربي - كافة الاسماء العربية فقط والحروف العربية ولا يقبل الحروف الانجليزية بتاتا -

2- البرنامج لا يقبل حرف الالف بالهمزة العادية ولا المكسورة ولا المدودة فقط يقبل حرف الالف بدون همزات
يعني لما بدك تكتب ( ا ) بدلا من ( أ ) بدون همزات فقط يقبل حرف الالف

3- البرنامج لا يقبل حرف التاء المربوطة الدائرية ( ة ) ويقبل بدلا منها حرف الهاء
يعني لما بدك تكتب ( ساره ) هيك بدلا من ( سارة ) يعني يقبل حرف الهاء فقط بدلا من حرف التاء المربوطة او الدائرية

4- البرنامج لا يقبل المسافات ابدا
يعني لما بدك تكتب ( عبدالله ) هيك بدون مسافة بدلا من ( عبد الله ) اي لا يقبل البرنامج المسافات ابد

5- البرنامج لا يقبل ان يكون الاسم اقل من حرفين والمفروض الاسم يكون اكثر من حرفين ايضا لكن البرنامج يقبل حرفين او اكثر

6- لا يمكنك نسخ ولصق الاسم بالماوس يجب كتابته بالكيبورد والبرنامج نفسه يمنعك من نسخ ولصق الاسم في احد المربعات

7- البرنامج فقط وفقط للتشويق والتسلية مع اصدقائك واصحابك واهلك وليس للتعامل بما يسمونه الحب وهو الفساد الذي قد نسمع عنه احيانا في مسلسلات وافلام فاسدة.

يعني بكل صراحة البرنامج طريف جدا ومسلي وممتع..وخفيف الوزن والظل..وسيعجبكم كثيرا عند التجربة..


تحميل البرنامج:

لتحميل البرنامج إضغط هنـــــا

منقول للاستفادة
جربوه واخبروني​


----------

